

Teaching First Graders to Write Code - ghalverson
http://estonianworld.com/technology/every-estonian-schoolchild-will-soon-be-able-to-write-their-own-code-and-produce-software/

======
ghalverson
By exposing first graders to programming, some will certainly take an affinity
to it. By the time they get to middle school, some will have advanced
understanding of code. I think it is really an excellent idea. With such a
young perspective, will new languages be birthed? What do you think a new
generation of coders will produce?

